# Dubai Driving School Relative Pass Rates



## avjohn (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all - 

Have just moved to Dubai - have a UK license but not UK citizenship and have taken 2 tests now through my current driving school - EDI to no avail.

I am trying to understand relative pass rates from y'all as am thinking there is a correlation between the institute and pass rates.

Any pointers on this would be much appreciated - as am seriously considering switching from EDI !

Thanks!
AJ


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

all the institutes are equally bad (or good). Maybe you could try changing the driving test center. If that doesn't work then try to change institutes. 2 fails is not too bad  I had 3 fails before I passed, and a lot of people do lots worse.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Just keep on looking in the mirrors (ALL OF THEM) when you're driving. They like that stuff lol.


----------

